# 2005 1.8 sentra Remote start??



## 99NissanAltimaRyder (Mar 25, 2005)

OK i just recently bought a sentra 1.8 auto, im looking in to putting a remote sarter in. its a Audiovox remote start. came with everything i need. Only problem is i have no idea where the hook ups are and what the colors of the wires are. I need to find the power door lock wires, the colors of the Ing. wires and starter wire, alarm bypass wire, etc. its a fully loaded remote start it doesn't have a alarm. It would really help if any one that did this to a sentra could help me locate the wires and the colors of them that i can tap into it. i did some research, but nothing that can help me as of yet. any info would be very helpful thanks.


----------



## 99NissanAltimaRyder (Mar 25, 2005)

OK i just recently bought a sentra 1.8 auto, im looking in to putting a remote sarter in. its a Audiovox remote start. came with everything i need. Only problem is i have no idea where the hook ups are and what the colors of the wires are. I need to find the power door lock wires, the colors of the Ing. wires and starter wire, alarm bypass wire, etc. its a fully loaded remote start it doesn't have a alarm. It would really help if any one that did this to a sentra could help me locate the wires and the colors of them that i can tap into it. i did some research, but nothing that can help me as of yet. any info would be very helpful thanks.


----------



## SpunkyB15 (Sep 14, 2005)

bring it to a shop if you don't know what ur doin...IMO viper/clifford makes good remote start/alarm systems i got one on my 04 1.8 auto


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

i been thinkin, I really need a remote start now... if it turns on the heater that is....

does it?
cuz i go to work at 7 AM and my windows are fogged and its cold in my car :\ i hate waiting for it to clear up. but damn remote start costs way too much!!


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> i been thinkin, I really need a remote start now... if it turns on the heater that is....does it? cuz i go to work at 7 AM and my windows are fogged and its cold in my car :\ i hate waiting for it to clear up. but damn remote start costs way too much!!


well if you have a spare set of keys you could just wake up 10 minutes earlier and go outside and start your car, lock the doors, and then come back out later with your spare set to unlock your car. that's what i do, i'm cheap like that.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

enimem50187 said:


> well if you have a spare set of keys you could just wake up 10 minutes earlier and go outside and start your car, lock the doors, and then come back out later with your spare set to unlock your car. that's what i do, i'm cheap like that.


lol i would... but i'm not the get up early type of guy and I dont live in the kind of neighborhood to leave a running car with a key in it unattended ahah but thats a good though!!


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> lol i would... but i'm not the get up early type of guy and I dont live in the kind of neighborhood to leave a running car with a key in it unattended ahah but thats a good though!!


I've got insurance. :thumbup:


----------

